# i love my new edger/beveler!



## heartsong (Jul 29, 2009)

i have been using this for the past several months and am VERY pleased with results!

i have found with most bevelers that they take way too much soap away.  this one just gives a soft rounded edge and has 2 sizes of cutters.

when i unmold my soap logs, before cutting, i run this along all edges-which cuts down doing it manually with individual bars-then i just clean up the cut bar edges as i go.

along with my wire soap cutter, i find this a most excellent tool.

i paid $27.50 and is worth every nickel.  the pictures just do not do it justice! it is very sturdy and fits in my hand nicely.

i will try and post the link, or go to www.soapequipment.com and look in the cutting tools section-hard to find.

http://soapequipment.com/soapcutters/#H ... soap_edger


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

I bought one of those awhile back at Lee Valley , 2 cutters and a sharpener , I too love the way it works .

Kitn


----------

